# 525i On Board computer issues



## dekenney (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm looking for anyone who might be able to tell me how to fix my on board computer display. It reads PPPP. I can't find anything in the owners manual and my local import dealer can't seem to find anything, either. the computer has been reset, but the "PPPP" is still on my display. Help!!!!!


----------

